# Wedding Gift Amount?



## whitelily (14 Feb 2015)

We are travelling to europe as a family of 4 adults (including 2 college students) to the wedding of a family member. Wondering how much to give as a cash present? The cost of travel, accommodation etc is really adding up, well over €1,000 at this stage, before we factor in food and drink for the weekend.


----------



## Boyd (14 Feb 2015)

Hundred quid is my maximum as a wedding gift, have started giving E70 or E80 these days though


----------



## noproblem (14 Feb 2015)

Having to go to Europe and all it entails is costly, so €100 is more than ok. Before a recent wedding I asked my brother what the expectations were, he said himself and my sisters were giving €200 (all couples, no children allowed) I don't know if this is the run of the mill, but am interested in finding out because there's another wedding coming up. I found out later that not all of them gave €200, some gave household presents, others €100, some €150, not many gave the €200. Yes, I gave the €200,  thought it was a bit much to tell you the truth.


----------



## Monbretia (14 Feb 2015)

If I was attending on my own I'd give €100 to a good friend, €150 if attending as a couple I consider enough unless of course you have plenty then give whatever you want to and can afford


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 Feb 2015)

Some other people's views here:
https://www.google.ie/?gws_rd=ssl#q=askaboutmoney+giving+cash+wedding+gift


----------



## Kundan (27 Feb 2015)

If I would there, €150 as wedding gift.


----------



## Jim2007 (27 Feb 2015)

It really depends on the wedding and the culture.  If it is a pure Irish affair, then it should be fine.  But if it is inter culture then you should find out what the usual practice is.  For instance here in Switzerland a cash gift would be totally unacceptable, to the point of being insulting!  Here you are expected to make an effort to find a suitable gift and just giving cash says you did not think very much of the couple since you could not be bothered to make the effort.  Also anything over about €30 would be considered OTT.


----------



## Bronte (27 Feb 2015)

Even if the marriage is abroad, if both parties are Irish I imagine a cash gift is what is normal.  It might be different if one party were not.  Then you ought to try and go with local custom.


----------



## Protocol (27 Feb 2015)

Jim2007 said:


> It really depends on the wedding and the culture.  If it is a pure Irish affair, then it should be fine.  But if it is inter culture then you should find out what the usual practice is.  For instance here in Switzerland a cash gift would be totally unacceptable, to the point of being insulting!  Here you are expected to make an effort to find a suitable gift and just giving cash says you did not think very much of the couple since you could not be bothered to make the effort.  Also anything over about €30 would be considered OTT.



Over 30 would be OTT...............?  And yet Switz is richer than Irl in many ways..................

Their frugality in wedding gifts seems to serve them well....................


----------



## respectableobserver (14 Apr 2015)

I lived in Europe for a few years about 10 years ago and yes, wedding gifts were more frugal than in Ireland.  The money spent on weddings in Ireland is imho way over the top.  My continental friends can never understand it.


----------



## moneybox (14 Apr 2015)

Protocol said:


> Over 30 would be OTT...............?  And yet Switz is richer than Irl in many ways..................
> 
> Their frugality in wedding gifts seems to serve them well....................


 

I am very surprised at this as well.  If I put €30 in a wedding card, I would be ashamed,  €30 is what you put in a child's communion card and even then you would be scraping it.


----------



## Protocol (14 Apr 2015)

Jim2007 has previously reported that the Swiss hold weddings in local halls, and spend maybe a month's wages on it.

In contrast, we fools spend thousands on silly things, e.g. wrappings around chairs at receptions, a million miles away from love and commitment.

This is maybe linked to why we have so much debt, linked to silly spending on weddings, 25k, etc. Madness.


To me, giving 30 to a child aged under 10 is way, way too much.


----------



## Protocol (14 Apr 2015)

respectableobserver,

I fully agree.

I have often noted that continental hotels don't seem to do weddings.

(I'm biased towards city hotels)


----------



## so-crates (14 Apr 2015)

The first rule is give no more than you can afford. You are there to celebrate their wedding, not to compete with other guests  I'd say no more than €100. (Though if it is a local wedding checking local customs would be prudent!) Firstly, two college-going children are not likely to be earning enough to contribute on their own so it is basically a couple affording the gift, not four adults. Secondly, you've gone to the expense of getting all four of you there - it would be churlish for any couple to expect their guests to be cash-generous in that situation. Perhaps a small non-cash gift from the students might be a good idea, though assuming they are returning to Ireland, any physical gift you give them will have to be transported back, so if you do decide to give a non-cash gift (or give cash and a gift) you'll need to factor that in.


----------

